# Questions Basiques Ipad2



## Gabof (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je désirerai acheter un Ipad2 pour ma femme qui ne connaît rien à l'informatique mais qui possède un Iphone et qui se débrouille bien avec. Seulement, j'ai quelques questions de fonctionnement concernant notamment la musique, les photos et vidéos.
Voila je voudrais savoir si pour transférer de la musique, des photos ou des films, il suffit de copier ceux-ci depuis un PC sur une clé usb puis de mettre cette même clé sur l'Ipad2 et de les copier sur l'Ipad2 ou bien si l'on doit passer par un logiciel spécifique pour transformer tous ces fichiers en un format spécial pour l'Ipad2.
Les films réalisés avec un appareil photo ou de type Divx sont ils également lisibles sur l'Ipad2
Faut-il une clé usb spécifique pour Ipad 
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Apparemment ta femme possède un iPhone... Ça marche exactement pareil pour un iPad...


----------



## Gabof (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci Ibaby  pour ces explications claires et précises 
Finalement j'ai acheté l'Ipad et j'ai suivi à la lettre tes conseils et cela a marché comme sur des roulettes. J'ai utilisé le logiciel Hamster free pour convertir mes petits films et c'est vrai qu'une fois que l'on est habitué à se servir de Itunes, c'est génial.

J'ai encore quelques questions à te poser
Peux t'on voir la TV sur Ipad en Wifi ?

J'ai une amie qui possède déjà l'Ipad et un vendeur de Darty lui a vendue un adaptateur usb et un adaptateur carte sd en lui disant qu'elle pourrait visualiser et transferer ces photos et films, ce qui évidemment ne fonctionne pas puisqu'il faut obligatoirement passer par Itunes. Je me posais donc la question, mais à quoi serve ces adaptateurs 

Merci


----------



## Cellulo (16 Janvier 2012)

j'ai cet adaptateur (pour carte sd et trasfert usb) je ne peux transférer que des photos, pas de films (apn lumix)


----------



## laurange (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut, en fait si le film est au bon format et dans le bon répertoire de la clé, c'est-à-dire que l'ipad/iphone le croit venant d'un appareil photo, il sera transmis à l'app photo.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Pour l'adaptateur carte SD, comme les deux membres ci-dessus, il me semble qu'il permet de transférer ses photos depuis un grand nombre de cartes d'APN, mais l'autre en USB je ne sais pas à quoi il sert depuis qu'on ne peut plus y connecter un clavier USB.



Le port USB de cet adaptateur ne sert qu'à une seule chose: brancher son appareil photo et vider sa carte mémoire... Le lecteur de c'est bien pour les amateurs de photos, mais lorsque l'on travaille dans ce monde, on utilise généralement des réflexes de gamme pros qui travaillent sur cartes compactes flash, illisible avec un lecteur sd.... Perso j'utilise cet adaptateur très souvent pour montrer les images à les clients en direct sur le lieux du shoot...


----------



## Tosay (20 Janvier 2012)

Et tu peux aussi transférer et lire des divx sur ton ipad2 

Pour ma part, j'utilise AVPlayer. Je le sélectionne dans mon itune et je glisse mon divx dessus . Rien de plus simple et pas besoin de convertir 

Pour la TV, j'utilise *SOTV hd * qui intègre un programme TV et la possibilité de regarder beaucoup de chaînes* en direct* (FR2,FR3,Direct8...)

Et pour les chaînes manquantes, j'utilise l'application de la chaîne (MyTF1, M6, W9...) Dans l'application des chaînes citées , tu as aussi la possibilité de regarder une émission déjà diffusé à l'écran (autrement dit , Le Replay)


----------

